
How to Develop a Microservices Pipeline - devopsguru
https://medium.com/@XebiaLabs/developing-a-microservices-pipeline-772b625bef7b#.3ht3tc52x
======
lothiraldan
Get tired of theses posts which are not content but barely ads for their
products.

~~~
brudgers
I know the feeling. In the long run it probably comes down to people
submitting better content, either their own writing or from sources with less
commercial interest. On the bright side, at least it's not on the front page.

